# Words for Woodbarterites - August edition



## SENC (Aug 5, 2016)

It has been a while since we worked on our collective vocabulary, and it is beginning to show, so here are a few from a recent post in another thread. Please add more throughout the month of August, then we'll start a new thread.

And be sure to practice using these throughout the month!



SENC said:


> Well done, that deserves a tucket for background! You've certainly proven yourself not to be a dizzard like the rest of the keouts around here, not that it is difficult to distinguish oneself from that nesh leprechaun down the road from you.



*exoteric *capable of being readily or fully comprehended
*tucket *a flourish on a trumpet; a fanfare
*dizzard *a blockhead
*keout *a mongrel cur
*nesh *delicate; weak; poor-spirited; susceptible to cold weather, harsh conditions etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 5, 2016)

My favorite recent wood was brought to us by @Kevin, and the letter B. Do you remember the word? That's right, the word was buffoonery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> My favorite recent wood was brought to us by @Kevin, and the letter B. Do you remember the word? That's right, the word was buffoonery.


Where can I get this bufferoonery wood? It must be reaally cheap....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dizzard, some one must a been talkin about that missipian again


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 5, 2016)

*Stump grinder* - Amputee stripper giving a lap dance

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2016)

SENC said:


> *dizzard *a blockhead



I thought those were a favorite southern fried food harvested from a drunk chicken. I'll go to my corner now . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Dizzard, some one must a been talkin about that missipian again


Nope, wouldn't say that about my best buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2016)

People get beat up for talking like that around here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2016)

Punky wood - Soft partially rotted wood , just past good.


----------

